# [solved] Jaka karta potrzebna by płynnie działał COMPIZ ??

## Mroofka

Witam

wszystko co chciałbym dzisiaj się dowiedzieć znajduje się w topicku.

Dodatkowo jednak dopiszę, że aktualnie mam intelewską kartę onboard na chipsecie GZ946 czyli najnowsze dziecko intela. Z tym że jest ona tak nowa, że nawet nie da się odpalić filmu na fullscrean i troszkę mnie już nosi z tego powodu.

Dla tego postanowiłem wydać trochę i kupić coś co zapewni mi wiele satysfakcji z posiadanego sprzętu. Nie zamierzam grać w żadne gry interesuje mnie tylko dobra obsługa przez linuxa, w miarę łatwa instalacja i wydajność na tyle duża by bez problemu chodził compiz/beryl z wodotryskami i filmy na całym ekranie  :Smile: ..

dodatkowo dodam że mam P4 3GHz 1GB ramu oraz slot pci express a nie AGP

Jeśli ktoś zdecyduje się odpowiedzieć to prosiłbym o wyjaśnienie dlaczego akurat jakaś nvidia lub dla czego ati  :Smile: .

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

----------

## mbar

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

> Nie zamierzam grać w żadne gry

 

No to polecam na allegro kupić najtańszego X700 na PCI Ex. Dlaczego? Obsłużą Ci tę kartę sterowniki open source (radeon), wchodzące w skład xorg 7.1. Mi beryl działa ładnie nawet na ATI Radeon Mobility (taka jednopotokowa karta w laptopie) na otwartych sterownikach -- pod warunkiem, że nie otworzę zbyt wiele okien  :Smile:  Ale już mój desktopowy X800 nie ma tych problemów (więcej pamięci na karcie po prostu).

Nvidia nie ma otwartych sterowników.

----------

## Mr Adam

czyli nvidia odpada?

a gma?

----------

## Mroofka

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Przyznam, że mocno się napaliłem bo nie spodziewałem się iż może to być takie proste

Jestem troszkę zakłopotany bo po wejściu na allegro okazało się że karta kosztuje 230zł podobno nowa i z 2letnią gwarancją. Zastanowiły mnie jakieś przykładowe testy. Wg nich ta karta klasuje się już w górnej połówce tabeli więc i do "części" gier powinna się nadać. Czy to znaczy że beryl ma takie duże wymagania?? Ah i dla czego karta innej firmy ale tez x700Pro 256MB kosztuje już 550zł w arest.pl ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mbar

X700 nie jest złą kartą, podstawowa wersja ma 8 potoków, czyli tyle, co Radeon 9700/9800. Jednak te najtansze wersje po 230 zł mają tylko 4 potoki i są wolniejsze -- ale nadal wystarczające do beryla i spółki. Ja osobiście polecam bardziej wersję 8 potokową (chyba to jest najbardziej atrakcyjna oferta http://www.allegro.pl/item140051045_wyprzedaz_x700_pro_256mb_2_0ns_8potokow_6vertex.html), tylko uwaga, niektórzy sprzedawcy źle oznaczają 4 potokowe X700 jako 8 potokowe (to dotyczy głównie tych niskoprofilowych modeli Powercolor).

A co do arest.pl, to pewnie mają na składzie karty ze starej dostawy i nie chcą sprzedawać ze stratą  :Smile:  Poza tym chyba wersja Pro ma wyższe taktowanie.

----------

## Mroofka

tak, tą sama wczoraj wybrałem i już nawet gadałem z człowiekiem który to sprzedaje  :Smile: .

myślę że dzisiaj ja kupie.

Dzięki za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

----------

## RedHand

x700 i opensourcowe sterowniki? Chyba coś przegapiłem...

----------

## mbar

na to wygląda.

----------

## joker

Zawsze wszyscy na pytanie jaka karta graficzna pod linuxa odpowiadali nvidia, nvidia tez wydaje sterowniki lepiej dzialajace z graficznymi bajerami, a ati spi. jak to sie stalo ze tu nagle jest polecane ati do beryla? ja chyba tez cos przespalem. mialem zamiar teraz kupic jakas karte graficzna i patrzylem tylko na oferty nvidia z racji tego ze pod linuxem spisuje sie lepiej (przynajmniej tak mi sie wydawalo). czy mam przejrzec jednak oferte ati?  :Smile: 

----------

## Mroofka

Ja tam już kupiłem i nie mam odwrotu bo przelew poszedł.

Od solved'uje (jak to po polsku?? ) wątek bo widzę że ludzie się interesują.

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

----------

## mbar

 *joker wrote:*   

> jak to sie stalo ze tu nagle jest polecane ati do beryla?

 

Przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem pierwszy post:

Mroofka napisał:

Nie zamierzam grać w żadne gry

Mi osobiście nie chce się rozwlekle tłumaczyć, dlaczego otwarte sterowniki są lepsze w tym wypadku. Napiszę tylko, że zawsze działają, są zgodne z wszystkimi kernelami i wersjami xorg. Nie ma tak, że wyjdzie nowy kernel albo xorg i trzeba coś maskować w portage, patchować xorgi, kernele, bo ati (i nvidia też) nie uaktualniły swoich sterowników. Ja miałem tej sytuacji dość, w którymś momencie spróbowałem otwartych sterowników do ATI (powtarzam, do nvidii takich nie ma) i do binarnych już nie wrócę, mam spokój, na laptopie i na desktopie. A do grania mam Windows.

Owszem, nvidia ma niby lepsze sterowniki binarne (osobiście nie wiem, mam tylko karty ATI, a wcześniej również i z binarnymi sterownikami sobie radziłem), ale w tej sytuacji nie ma to najmniejszego znaczenia.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

> Od solved'uje (jak to po polsku?? )

 

Trochę bardziej byłoby po polsku, gdybyś napisał to razem ;)

 *Quote:*   

>  wątek bo widzę że ludzie się interesują.

 

[SOLVED] nie oznacza, że nie można już w nim pisać, tylko, że autor znalazł rozwiązanie. To pomoc dla przeszukujących forum, mających podobny kłopot. Skoro znalazłeś to co chciałeś, to raczej przywróć, może innym będzie łatwiej.

Co to otwartych sterowników do ATI: też mam X700 Mobility (w laptopie) i może też bym się skusił na ich wypróbowanie. Czy to chodzi o sterowniki opisane w Gentoo HOW-TO? Przejrzałem z lekka i wychodzi na to, że trzeba będzie np. włączyć DRM (w odróżnieniu od fglrx), więc wolę się dopytać, żeby po próżnicy nie kompilować jądra.

Na sieci na szybko znalazłem, że są nadal uważane za niestabilne. Masz może, mbar, jakieś kłopoty z niestabilnością albo coś podobnego? Używam laptopa w pracy i stabilność to dla mnie podstawa.

----------

## Raku

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Masz może, mbar, jakieś kłopoty z niestabilnością albo coś podobnego? Używam laptopa w pracy i stabilność to dla mnie podstawa.

 

ja może coś napiszę: mam w domu na pececie R9550, a na laptopie X300. Na obu działają otwarte sterowniki i nigdy nie miałem z nimi żadnych problemów (w przeciwieństwie do fglrx). Sytuacje w stylu: aktualizacja kernela lub xorga i nagle przestają się uruchamiać Xy (co dość często zdarzało mi się w fglrx) odeszły w niepamięć  :Smile: 

Akceleracja działa począwszy od xorg 7.1. Beryl na AIGLX również chodzi (choć mam małe problemy z ładowaniem programów do systraya - ale to już jakiś problem na linii KDE -> beryl)

----------

## mbar

Raku rzekł wszystko  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

No dobra, to dzisiaj trochę się "pobawię". Dzięki za odpowiedź. Przyjmuję, że chodzi o te starowniki z HOW-TO, bo nikt nie zaprzeczył :)

----------

## tswiercz

E tam, trochę przesadzacie. Ja teraz mam GeForce'a, sterowniki ślicznie działają, tak samo jak Beryl. Fakt, trochę trzeba było czekać, żeby sterowniki zaczęły obsługiwać najnowszego Xorg'a, ale teraz już wszystko działa i spokojnie można pograć w UT czy Quake'a.  :Smile:  A jeżeli chodzi o zamknięte sterowniki (pewnie to bardzo subiektywna ocena) - to tylko nVidia. Miałem wcześniej porównywalną kartę ATI i same problemy z nią były, od słabej wydajności po freezy. Także (chyba) ATI później wydała stery obsługujące xorga 7.1. Więc ja na razie nawet nie myślę o powrocie i wiem, że następna moja karta też będzie GeForcem.

----------

## Mroofka

Karta w domu. Niestety jak to bywa beryl zawiesza mi totalnie system, pozostaje mi tylko hard reset. - szukam rozwiązania o ile istnieje ;/  :Sad:  Do tego po włożeniu karty pojawił się problem z alsą... alsamixer nie startuje <lol>.

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

----------

## mbar

A jak żeś wszystko skonfigurował?

----------

## fstab

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

> Do tego po włożeniu karty pojawił się problem z alsą... alsamixer nie startuje

 

Nie startuje, czyli:

nie ma komendy alsamixer, czy wywala jakieś błędy?? Jeśli to pierwsze to pewnie musisz przeemergować alsa-tools (no, chyba że masz alsę w kernelu).

----------

## mbar

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

>  Niestety jak to bywa beryl zawiesza mi totalnie system, pozostaje mi tylko hard reset.

 

No to mogę potwierdzić i u siebie, właśnie zaktualizowałem (zemergowałem) wersję svn pakietów beryla i zamraża mi X-y po odpaleniu, nawet myszka się nie rusza. Mogę jednak wyłaczyć komputer przyciskiem zasilania (dzięki acpid). Widać coś jest zepsute w tym berylu -- a działał dobrze.

----------

## Mroofka

co do alsy to wszystko jest skonfigurowane jak było. Samo włożenie karty spowodowało problemy z dźwiękiem.  Próbowałem przeinstalować wszystko co do alsy należy ale nie pomogło. Nie odpala się "alsamixer". xmms na alsie chodzi dobrze, mplayer już nie ale wystarczy mu przestawić na "enable software mixer" i już da się coś z tym zrobić. Dodatkowo problem jest powszechny i jak na razie to jedyne lekarstwo jakie działało u innych u mnie się nie sprawdziło.

```
mroofka@lucy ~ $ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
```

aktualnie mam beryla 0.1.2, który działał dobrze, może się cofnę troszkę by się ucieszyć z nowej karty. 

mbar czy mogę prosić o podesłanie Twoich configów do x'ów tak by porównać.

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

----------

## mbar

Wyjmij inne karty (PCI) i zresetuj w BIOS-ie opcję "Force update ESCD" lub ustaw inaczej "P'n'P OS Installed" -- powinny one odświeżyć przypisania przerwań do slotów, bo to mi na problem z przerwaniami wygląda.

----------

## Mroofka

niestety nie ma takiej możliwości. kart pci nie mam, a w biosie brak jakichkolwiek ustawień odnośnie irq  :Razz: .

zresztą dźwięk to mały problem... ja chcę BERYLA  :Very Happy: , który też nie działa i już nie wiem co próbować jak narazie za 260zł mogę oglądać filmy w full screen co też już jest pewnym postępem  :Smile: 

Edit:

Udało się BERYL działa:

cieżko mi powiedzieć co zmieniałem bo robiłem kilka poprawek na raz.

1. rekompilacja pakietu cairo

2. zmiany w xorg.conf:

```
# File generated by XFdrake.

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    AllowMouseOpenFail # allows the server to start up even if the mouse doesn't work

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

         Option "XVideo" "true"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension

    Load "extmod"

    Load "type1"

    Load "i2c"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "aiglx" # 3D layer

    Load "glx" # 3D layer

    Load "dri" # direct rendering

    Load "record"

    Load "xtrap"

    Load "fbdevhw"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

    #Option "XkbLayout" "pl_PL"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier  "Keyboard2"

  Driver    "keyboard"

  Option    "CoreKeyboard"

  Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

  Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

  Option    "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "monitor1"

    VendorName "Plug'n Play"

    ModelName "Samsung SM 711 MP"

    HorizSync 31-81

    VertRefresh 56-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "device1"

    VendorName "Intel Corp."

    BoardName "Intel 810"

    Driver "i810"

    VideoRam 16384

    Option "DPMS"

    Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

#Option "DRI"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "device2"

    VendorName "ATI"

    BoardName "x700pro"

    Driver "radeon"

    Option "DPMS"

    Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option "MergedFB"   "false"

    Option "RenderAccel""true"

    Option "DRI"       "true"

    Option        "AccelMethod" "XAA"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "screen1"

    Device "device2"

    Monitor "monitor1"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 8

        Virtual 1024 768

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 15

        Virtual 1024 768

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Virtual 1024 768

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Virtual 1024 768

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout1"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    Screen "screen1"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

pytanie moje odnosnie beryla:

jak dodac pulpity na górze i dole cuba oraz jak włączyć przezroczystości ??

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

----------

